# maryann from gilligans island busted



## viper (Sep 29, 2009)

Dawn Wells has been popped for marijuana after a traffic stop. She's still adorable at age 69 and the bust definitely brings her some senior citizen street cred that rivals Martha Stewart. She says that the dope was not hers. Wells is now serving six months' unsupervised probation for the crime. 

She was sentenced Feb. 29 to five days in jail, fined $410.50 and placed on probation after pleading guilty to one count of reckless driving. 

The guilty plea came as part of an agreement with prosecutors in which three misdemeanor counts - driving under the influence, possession of drug paraphernalia and possession of a controlled substance - were dropped. 
According to the sheriff's office report, Gutierrez pulled Wells over after noticing her swerve across the fog lines and center lines of State Highway 33 and repeatedly speed up and slow down. 
"I exited my patrol vehicle and immediately was able to smell a strong odor of burning marijuana," Gutierrez wrote in his report. "As I approached the vehicle I noticed all four window (sic) of the vehicle were lowered and the female driver was not wearing a jacket." 
When Gutierrez asked why he could smell marijuana, Wells reportedly told him that she'd just given a ride to three hitchhikers and had dropped them off when they began smoking something. When Gutierrez searched the car, he found three half-smoked joints in the ashtray and console, according to the report. A second search after Wells' arrest netted a fourth half-smoked joint and two small cases used to store marijuana, Gutierrez said. 
After Wells failed a field sobriety test, she was handcuffed and taken to the sheriff's office.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 29, 2009)

I was Sooo hot for her when that show first came out! I think only two people that have ever worked in Hollywood didn't smoke weed, and no one remembers their names... :hubba: 

Just look at those eyes....she's high as I am.


----------



## RCCIZMe (Sep 29, 2009)

mary ann is a bad dirty girl


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 29, 2009)

well gilligan was a huge pot smoker...the actor that is..did they ever smoke on the show? too bold for back then i guess..havent seen the reruns in years.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 29, 2009)

I wanna party w/ Mary ann!!


----------



## TexasMonster (Sep 29, 2009)

Mary Ann was hot in her day. I always wondered if they were high while they were filming it.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 29, 2009)

I loved that show.... I liked flipper too ! and Lassy..... remember  ruf, ruf....ruf !
"what was that boy"?  ruf, ruf  "oh little Timmy's stuck on a cliff" !

They were all stoners I think !


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 29, 2009)

That was probably some private 'Island Sweet Skunk.'  I think it would be SO cool to get baked with Mary Ann!  I'd "just sit right back and I'd hear a tale, a tale of a fateful trip...  that started from a tropic port aboard a tiny ship..."   Me and Mary Ann would get baked ALL day long and she'd whip up some coconut creme pies....  

She was always SO ga ga for the professor, Stoney Bud...  Maybe THAT's why you have such a detailed, scientific approach to growing?  You were influenced early on by the professor and how it got him the chicks!    But then again all they had to choose from for single men was The Skipper and Gilligan...  lol...   Mr. Magoo had his hands full with Lovey...

I wonder if the professor ever gave Mary Ann any private tutoring? 

Peace!


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 30, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> She was always SO ga ga for the professor, Stoney Bud... Maybe THAT's why you have such a detailed, scientific approach to growing? You were influenced early on by the professor and how it got him the chicks!  ...I wonder if the professor ever gave Mary Ann any private tutoring?


 
Hahahahahaa, yer crackin me up! I was almost 31 when that show aired for the first time in September of 64. The Professor was my favorite male character on the show! The dude knew everything! My favorite was his batteries made in coconut shells for running the radio! Remember that one?

But when Mary Ann came on screen, I held my breath. The women was truly a sight to behold. I would have crawled through a mile of broken glass just to....hehe  :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

man stone wish I could hook you up with my grahms..she is awesome. however once papa died she said no more men..kept wearing her ring to keep them off her...lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

I have smoked with Bob. And it was a few years ago when Dawn and Bob got caught mailing MJ to each other Dawn send to  Bob.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 30, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> man stone wish I could hook you up with my grahms..she is awesome. however once papa died she said no more men..kept wearing her ring to keep them off her...lol


Aren't you just the little match-maker! hehe   

I understand her thinking completely. After the loss of my wife, no other women could ever compare or truly make me happy. Besides, I've grown accustomed to living alone. I think I would make someone else crazy!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

I have read that tim burton and helena carter live in homes side by side with their two kids...keeps them happy and sane I guess lol. doesnt sound too bad....


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I loved that show.... I liked flipper too ! and Lassy..... remember  ruf, ruf....ruf !
> "what was that boy"?  ruf, ruf  "oh little Timmy's stuck on a cliff" !
> 
> They were all stoners I think !


Huh?.. you just don't understand 'dog' well.. "ruf,ruf".. is "Timmy's fell in a well".. not "stuck on a cliff" fer krise sakes...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 30, 2009)

Let's not forget Flash Gordon!  Long live Ming the Merciless, evil ruler of Mongol!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Huh?.. you just don't understand 'dog' well.. "ruf,ruf".. is "Timmy's fell in a well".. not "stuck on a cliff" fer krise sakes...


 
I knew it was somethin like that *Hick.... *  guess I need to brush up on my dog lingo..    lol


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Let's not forget Flash Gordon! Long live Ming the Merciless, evil ruler of Mongol!


 
*Art.....  :rofl: *


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 30, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaa, yer crackin me up! I was almost 31 when that show aired for the first time in September of 64.



:holysheep: U must be climbing up there in ur OLD Age..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2009)

I always knew I liked Mary Jane uhh, Mary Ann the best.  

I remember the 1st day of 3rd grade.  The teacher asked everyone what thei favorite TV show was.  I said Gilligans Island while everyone else named a cartoon.  I got the weirdest looks then...lmfao.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Hahah.  She is too floored to even be upset about the situation.  Look at that grin!


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 30, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Hahah. She is too floored to even be upset about the situation. Look at that grin!


Yeah, and I just LOVE the follow-up story. It was the hitch-hikers who had the weed. I was just fumbling around with my radio. That's why I was weaving". Her Lawyer got her out with a slap on the hand. 

Remember that song in the movie "Cabaret"? 

Money makes the world go round, world go round, world go round!

It's like a Crap Sandwich; The more bread you have, the less crap you have to eat!

Go Mary Ann!

Man, that would make a good ballad....

Mary Ann with the Mary Jane
Chose the car, not the plane
She saw some hikers needing a ride
The car slowed and pulled onto the side

The hikers were pleased with the ride and the lady
Thanks Mary Ann, we're out of the sun and it's nice and shady!
To thank her for her kindness, they each lit a fattie
They all smoked and toked and got a bit batty!

Mary Ann says some tunes, that's what we're missing!
Spinning and twirling the dial tween stations it was hissing
Found Dylan, Beatles, Stones and more oldies
The riders weren't pleased, those groups were all moldies!

While smoking, talking and finding the tunes
The car was all over, almost in the dunes
The riders saw this and thought walking might be better
So they hopped out with their bag of Nachos with cheddar!

Mary Ann kept driving enjoying the high
Didn't see the bacon approaching her ride
Dialing and weaving and finding more tunes
Mary Ann was fast, approaching her ruin!

The lights, the sirens, Whoop Whoop! Flash, Flash!
Mary Ann looked in the mirror and considered a dash!
The piggie pulled her over and asked her to dance,
But dancing with Mary Jane, she blew her chance!

Into the pork box she went all locked up, what Bunk!
The lights, the bacon, she almost blew chunks!
Into the station with even more pork,
Mary Ann with Mary Jane felt like a dork!

No one knew her, she was just a high lady
She tried to think of a story that wasn't too shady.
She thought and she searched for a reason for weaving
This place she thought she had to be leaving!

Ahhh! She said with a smile in her eyes,
I'll just confuse them with a Lawyer and lies.
No sense to be ruining my life for a puff
Of Mary Jane in Mary Ann, radios and stuff!

Her legal beagle made the story sound good
And Mary Ann left the pork box just as she should!
Mary Jane had departed her head in the while
But when she got home, she fixed that with style!

****
All we need now is the music.....hehehe


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

stoney the rapper...or is this more of a country song lol...


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 30, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> stoney the rapper...or is this more of a country song lol...


 
It's Rockabilly Rap!

:holysheep:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 1, 2009)

I like it Stoney! Good one.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 1, 2009)

Yep, you should send it to ole Willie Nelson or Merle Haggard. David Allen Coe would have a good voice for that song.


----------



## RCCIZMe (Oct 4, 2009)

dirty bad mary ann , and pies.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 5, 2009)

RCCIZme, your scaring me now.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 6, 2009)

wow thats cool...we just watched the whole series a few months ago...wifes parents bought the whole set...hadnt seen the show in YEARS but it was great to watch the whole thing...   mary ann was a hottie for sure!     there were alot of cool extras on the dvds 


way to go dawn!! :joint4:


----------

